# Anemone Stuck In Korillia Nano Powerhead



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

WTF do I do now? The thing is actually inside the nano and I can hear the propeler rubbing on the anemone.
The damn thing has been on the move since I got it now it may be lost

Do I break the korillia and loose it or do I finish off the anemone?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> WTF do I do now? The thing is actually inside the nano and I can hear the propeler rubbing on the anemone.
> The damn thing has been on the move since I got it now it may be lost
> 
> Do I break the korillia and loose it or do I finish off the anemone?


 I hope youve turned it off. For the Knano you cant just take the front part off can you? I'd just turn it off then try to gently get it out with chop sticks or something. Hope its still ok, but your tank is rather new to be addign anemonies


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

?how the hell did it manage to squeeze itself through? how small is the anemone?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It probably was moving to a higher level in the tank to get more lighting since your lighting is too weak for an anemone and the koralia probably looked like a good place to it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Got the front part off but the anemone is toast.

I am not sure how long it was in the nano for but I'm guessing at least a couple of hrs till I heard the nano grinding.

Actually Danny the anemone liked it behind the LR where there was minimal light and I tried to coax it back out front but it just kept floating around and back to the same spot.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not to be negative, but your tank is really to young for anemones to begin with. At only a few months old there are lots of changes that will occur (algae blooms, nitrates, rites, ammonia possibly) that can be detrimental to them. Even the slightest changes in water parameters can kill some anemones.

My guess would be the anemone went "free floating" and detached from your rock or glass and ended up in the powerhead. This is bad for a few reasons, it can be chopped up into pieces and kill everything in your tank in a short time.(stinging, poisoning, decaying and fouling water or releasing toxins... on and on)

AK lost a high dollar system (eel and many other anemones) because of a free floater ending up in a powerhead.

In my opinion, anemones almost need a specialized tank in which they cant harm corals, inverts, fish etc. Often times they wander, and kill anything in their path. Worst case they detach and float around stinging the crap out of everything they touch. I don't know if its a coincidence, but almost every dead fish i found was in my Haddoni carpet (who never moved)... I cant be positive they didn't die and end up in the anemone afterward, but my guess is they stumbled in during nighttime and couldn't escape.

On another note, never "coax" or move them... if you even puncture the foot it can kill them, and you prob just pissed it off and made it detach.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info egir but I probably wont be buying another anemone


----------

